# assessment class



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

how long does assessment classes run for in gccf shows?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Too pass the assessment stage, I think you have too show a certain amount of that breed of cat?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you mean how long before assessment class cats get their own open class? It totally depends on whether or not it is a new breed of cat, or a new colour. It also depends on how many exhibitors are working on that assessment class and how many cats are being shown. There are a few stages and neuters, adults and kittens all need to be shown. 

I don't know much about it myself. There is a member on this forum called 'Soupie' who was heavily involved in getting Selkirk Rexs recognised by the GCCF. I understand the Selkirk breeders really pulled together and got open class recognition in almost record time for a new breed. She might be able to give you more details on what had to be done.

Which breed / colour are you thinking about specifically?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its a colour... silver tipped BSH


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> its a colour... silver tipped BSH


Sounds interesting. I'm in the BSH section and I have never heard of silver tipped. I was under the understanding that black tipped have a silver base, but I didn't realise that silver tipped was a breed colour in itself.

Just as an FYI, you might find some interesting info on different BSH colours, including the tipped, in the PDF breed policy at the below address:Home - British Shorthair BAC

You'd probably be most successful if you contact a breeder with this colour series and ask them directly what stages of assesment this breed is at. It's very possible that they are looking for additional experienced people who would be willing to show their cats at assessment stage in order to move the process along faster.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.... Best of luck


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

im saying "silver tipped" as someone was advertising as silver tipped..

i think shes now moving towards the selkirk rex...


----------

